# Before and after pictures?



## EmmaB (28 March 2013)

Boredom is taking over and i'm just curious to see any before and after pictures that you guys have from horses/ponies that you have worked on! Whether they were bought as projects to sell on, to keep, or rescued, doesn't matter! 

Also would be interesting to see how long it took you to get from one stage to another


----------



## Hoof_Prints (28 March 2013)

Posted a couple of times before,
but 6months of work.. 












 15.2hh 8 year old ISH gelding. Love him to bits !


----------



## 1ST1 (28 March 2013)

Mine was originally bought for my husband who is quite tall. I had another (much loved) horse at that time and had no intention whatsoever of having anything to do with this young (5 yo), huge (17 hh+) WB stallion. Having suffered some problems during the journey here, he was very very weak when he first came and we struggled to keep weight on him. He had no muscle, no topline and he was very gangly and ugly:






But, as I had to retire my other horse and this one slowly started to grow on me, my husband gave him to me. We took everything very slowly so as not to overface him. This was him about 6 months later:






And now, about 1 and a half years on, he is turning out to be a cracking horse and I would not change him for the world. He is a gem, my pride and my joy. People are always asking husband whether we are selling him but he answers them by saying "He belongs to my wife and she would not sell".
Here is one of his most current pics:





And jumping with my husband:


----------



## Lolo (28 March 2013)

Reg 






First ride together... He's had 18 months off having finished his racing career here.











2 years later...

He is rather cool 

Here's a video showing the progression through the first two years...
[youtube]sQYBwOtj_LM[/youtube]


----------



## PoppyAnderson (28 March 2013)

This little cutsie pie







Turned into this


----------



## Lolo (28 March 2013)

^Seriously smart! Did you breed her?


----------



## nikkimariet (28 March 2013)

Figpig:







A year and a bit of difference!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 March 2013)

About 2 years on:






















(very dark, but more recent than the other jumping photo etc)

Rising seven and lots of work still to do (mostly on the jockey!).


----------



## Amymay (28 March 2013)

Lolo - stunning!


----------



## doratheexplorer (28 March 2013)

The B Monster



















To:













I think we have both come on a lot!!


----------



## Amymay (28 March 2013)

And jftd I just love that 4th pic down.


----------



## JFTDWS (28 March 2013)

amymay said:



			And jftd I just love that 4th pic down.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I like it, but as with all schooling pics all I see is my positional flaws 


LOVE the pic of the hindleg in the ditch - far cry from your last pic there, DTE


----------



## Worried1 (28 March 2013)

amymay said:



			Lolo - stunning!
		
Click to expand...

^this! Looks so smart now!

CP the day I tried her






6 months later






Our first BD competition 9th March
[Content removed]

I have full permission to post this as I bough all right before anyone gets twitchy and tries to push the button!


----------



## Lolo (28 March 2013)

Thank you! He's Al's pride and joy, and I think those photos sum up why- lots and lots of hard work from her 

I think you liked her little grey monster too...






September I think last year...











Feb this year, following 4 months off... She's grown about 2 inches in front and doubled in strength. She's a homebred, so at some point we might try and do a baby-6yo thread as Al has lusted over her since day 1! (understandably, really...)


----------



## Amymay (28 March 2013)

Such wonderful photos, and talented owners.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (28 March 2013)

Lolo said:



			^Seriously smart! Did you breed her?
		
Click to expand...

Mine? (hope not being presumptuous!). No, bought her as a 2 yr old. Finally finally, after numerous set backs, she's about to go out competing!


----------



## icestationzebra (28 March 2013)

I really like these threads - the horses are all lovely and you can see the partnerships growing in the photos. I have to pick Mrs Worried out particularly for this - whilst you have clearly grown in confidence you have visibly shrunk and you look so happy together with CP!


----------



## Lolo (28 March 2013)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Mine? (hope not being presumptuous!). No, bought her as a 2 yr old. Finally finally, after numerous set backs, she's about to go out competing!
		
Click to expand...

Yes yours, although they all look amazing  She's grown up so much, good luck with her.

Worried1, CP and you are shrinking  

In the spirit of shrinking ponies...






Fat cob... (first ride)






Chubby cob... (jockey's not grown, it's only a month or 2 later, he's shrunk that much!)






Turbo cob  (jockey has grown a silly amount, but he has shrunk even more!)

(totally unsellable btw, as it turns out fitting a 14hh PC cob with a Novice eventer's engine make them mildly wild...  )


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 March 2013)

I am really enjoying this thread too . Lovely horses!


----------



## Amymay (28 March 2013)

Turbo cob. Awesome!


----------



## Worried1 (28 March 2013)

icestationzebra said:



			I really like these threads - the horses are all lovely and you can see the partnerships growing in the photos. I have to pick Mrs Worried out particularly for this - whilst you have clearly grown in confidence you have visibly shrunk and you look so happy together with CP! 

Click to expand...




Lolo said:



			Yes yours, although they all look amazing  She's grown up so much, good luck with her.

Worried1, CP and you are shrinking  

Click to expand...

Thank you both, CP has ignited a real desire in me to ride properly again, I realised that to do that I needed to shift the weight. It's been hard work but my fitness has dramatically improved and as a result I'm more athletic and riding better.
I'm absolutely besotted by her and we have a real connection which I have not had for a really long time. Everyday is a pleasure to have her in my life - I realise this sounds revoltingly gushy but I feel like I have been given a second chance and I've grabbed it


----------



## AmiRobertson (28 March 2013)

This thread is lovely and is inspiring me for dizzys return to work next week


----------



## galaxy (28 March 2013)

when I first bought her







about 18 months later







(reminds me I need to get my friend up for more photos, we're another 6 months on  )


----------



## Scarlett (28 March 2013)

Can I play...?

Indy last Feb...






Indy this feb... and then a couple of weeks after that...











Rascal when we moved here 3 years ago...






Rascal last month after hock injection, acupuncture and going barefoot...












Pretty sure I have some Pinky ones too....


----------



## Scarlett (28 March 2013)

Worried1 said:



			Thank you both, CP has ignited a real desire in me to ride properly again, I realised that to do that I needed to shift the weight. It's been hard work but my fitness has dramatically improved and as a result I'm more athletic and riding better.
I'm absolutely besotted by her and we have a real connection which I have not had for a really long time. Everyday is a pleasure to have her in my life - I realise this sounds revoltingly gushy but I feel like I have been given a second chance and I've grabbed it 

Click to expand...


Thats lovely! Everyone should, at some point, have a horse that they feel like that about.


----------



## Daytona (28 March 2013)

Salene and her first hunter pace jumping the worlds smallest ditch, took me 5 times to get her over it , she was having none of it.







1 year later - ditches - easy peasy, bless her.


----------



## Tr0uble (28 March 2013)

Rhythm at the end of 2010 as a 3 1/2 year old 






A year later after most of the year turned away due to my smashed kneecap






In early 2012 after a couple of months back in work






Mid 2012












Then he got ill and had 2 months off with pneumonia and came back in time for October Area Festivals






And ended 2012 looking like this











Started 2013 like this











And most recent pics...


----------



## tiga71 (28 March 2013)

I have put a few of these up before. My lovely Izzy who has taught me loads and is my horse of a life time. Well, he is my first and only horse.

July/Aug 2009 when first took him on loan.












Aug 2010 just started learning to jump and he was very excitable - I fell off a lot and he bucked a lot. - hence my face of terror







Summer 2011 - more confident (me) and doing more activities like trec, cross country schooling, jumping and endurance







Spring 2012 - starting to do more but then had problem with his feet and stopped jumping and schooling for 6 months after this







Sept 2012 - first time doing Trec since 6 months of just hacking - bit excited






Now - back in full work and feeling amazing. Looking forward to competing for RC at endurance, and jumping. Also doing trec, cross country and hoping for our first ODE, and of course gymkhana!


----------



## dafthoss (28 March 2013)

Very very fat YP 






.... 






Lost a lot of weight (excuse his odd stance) 







who can jump 
[Content removed]






and occasionally lets on that he can go nicely on the flat


----------



## Firewell (28 March 2013)

Weak, weedy, cheapy 4yr old racer:-













Into Handsome hunker chunk!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 March 2013)

dafthoss said:








Click to expand...

I love this pic...


I also love Tiga and Firewell's last pics - both awesome in their own ways


----------



## Javabb94 (28 March 2013)

Some of these horses are lovely  

Day I tried him (late 2010)  - he used to demolish x poles when I got him home! 






2011/12  I think- 
Rather scopey over 85!! (






July 2012 
His first discovery class - 






I'm proud of where I have got with him - he is not an easy horse


----------



## Firewell (28 March 2013)

Some of the changes are amazing.
Lolo Reg is so beautiful, I know nothing about showing but he could come trotting into the showing arena at HOYs and he would look like he belonged.


----------



## LEC (28 March 2013)




----------



## Firewell (28 March 2013)

That's an unbelievable transformation LEC. The 2nd photo your horse looks beautiful but my god that scenery as well!  Stunning


----------



## rara007 (28 March 2013)

Calv: 2011 just turning 4





2012 just turning 5


----------



## rara007 (28 March 2013)

Pip- My little scruffy pony does his first show:





First Elem:





Not so scruffy now:


----------



## Ferdinase514 (29 March 2013)

I've posted Chinky's before but it still makes me giggle....

2010






This is him in 2011







He looks even better now but i dont have any good recent shots of him.

FITZ

Before:

Just broken 4 year old







6 yr old doing Elem Open


----------



## Jesstickle (29 March 2013)

Baby pony







Being backed







Now (sorry no photos of her working so it's a video!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz6j-6QUyao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndHJezuZOrE


----------



## vallin (29 March 2013)

I know most of you will have seen these before but I'm still pleased with how Frenchie's come on since I've had her 

When I first got her (2008  !)












Feb 2009






June 2009






Finally able to get her off the yard!






November 2009






Everything went a bit tits up towards in 2010 with various vets visits, operations, injections and what not so she spent a while being a field ornament and came back into work slowly in 2011

By the end of 2011 her flatwork was much improved, even if we could no longer jump 


















And to cut a long story short she has never come back to being fully sound but is currently very fluffy and will start doing some proper fittening work soon to see how she copes this year 







Appols for the overload!


----------



## Clava (29 March 2013)

Posted before  but... 
Hattie












 a year later.






Another year later






and this


----------



## millitiger (29 March 2013)

First up Millie-

Baby Millie






First ride as a 3yro






First xc school






First ridden show






One of her last events before she went off on mummy duty- Mini-Millie due in June


----------



## Ali16 (29 March 2013)

Mojo pony in Sept 2012 the first time I saw him:








To this in 6 weeks:







And a pro pic of just before he went to his new home in Feb 2013  

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9152812.-2207520000.1364552580&type=3&theater

Super cob!!


----------



## millitiger (29 March 2013)

Now for Vinnie;

As a 5 month old when I bought him- what was I thinking??!






As a 4yro on one of his first rides






Last year, just back into work after a winter break






First outing






Starting to jump last summer






A few weeks ago at boarding school


----------



## Dusty85 (29 March 2013)

Gosh how  big is Vinnie?!?! He looks like a giant!


----------



## LadyRascasse (29 March 2013)

Jack trot before






and after






canter before 






and after 






Been a long winter but definitely worth it in the end


----------



## dollymix (29 March 2013)

Trouble, your grey is stunning!  Please can I have him? 
Does he jump too?


----------



## stargirl88 (29 March 2013)

I love these threads


----------



## dollymix (29 March 2013)

This is baby luna







is Luna aged 4, refusing to stand still for a photo and generally looking like a bit of a madam 






This is Luna as a 6-7 yr old 











Most recent pic of my friend riding. Luna is 8yrs old here


----------



## asommerville (29 March 2013)

The day I bought him, he was 3






hope this works!

Couple of weeks later still 3







First inhand show at 3






at 4 first ridden show







and finally at 5 looking at a monster!






Hope these work, he is such a different wee horse now.  Was a frightened wee boy when i got him - i just love him


----------



## bellatrix (29 March 2013)

Flatwork
Before





After





Jumping
Before





After


----------



## Hedwards (29 March 2013)

Before, 18 years old, having been neglected for a couple of years (I wasn't aware of the extent she had been just left to fend for herself at the time)












After, with TLC, and slowly introducing work she became a super super alrounder!
















Now retired, and currently recouperating from a pelvis fracture! But doing well and just about to start going out again.


----------



## Dottie (29 March 2013)

Can't quote on phone, but, WOW Millitiger. Vinnie is an seriously impressive horse! Well done


----------



## Santa_Claus (29 March 2013)

Before as newly imported 4yo







to this


----------



## Tr0uble (29 March 2013)

Dolly mix, he does indeed! However, his rider (aka me!( is a big pansy, so he only gets to do embarrassing small ones!


----------



## trendybraincell (29 March 2013)

I've posted some of these before but always happy to post them again 

This is the Little Donkey when I bought him, rising 3






Our first affiliated dressage outing in 2008






With my trainer, March last year






Part of a dressage demo summer last year


----------



## EmmaB (29 March 2013)

Wow, I can't believe how much some of these horses have changed! Love looking at all these photos, just shows what a bit of effort can achieve. 

I'm hoping to get my old boy super fit and out a lot more this year and might also get a little project to work on, so the pics are awesome for inspiration


----------



## Keen (29 March 2013)

tiga71: good on you, missus!


----------



## EmmaB (29 March 2013)

^ trendybraincell how tall is he? He looks amazing now! Proper little dressage pone!


----------



## Worried1 (29 March 2013)

I see the cretins are out in full force! Thanks for pushing the button you muppet, maybe you'd like to identify yourself? What part of I have full permission is so hard to comprehend? 
Why do people want to ruin people's posts?


----------



## SpottedCat (29 March 2013)

Boris:

Before, about a month after I bought him as a 5yo:






After, I guess 4 months later as a 6yo. Please note the eventer style matchy matchy with the jump:






The GBO (I guess there's about a year between these two pics):
Before:






After:


----------



## blood_magik (29 March 2013)

asommerville said:



			and finally at 5 looking at a monster!






Hope these work, he is such a different wee horse now.  Was a frightened wee boy when i got him - i just love him
		
Click to expand...

ooh that venue looks familiar 

This is Beau.
Age 6, a month after I got him.






On Wednesday, age 7 after 12 weeks of schooling with a pro and approx 50kg heavier.


----------



## trendybraincell (29 March 2013)

EmmaB said:



			^ trendybraincell how tall is he? He looks amazing now! Proper little dressage pone! 

Click to expand...

He's about 15.1 

If you'd have told me when I bought him how much he would go on to do I would have told you where to go  never in my wildest dreams did I imagine I would train my first horse to this level  he is an absolute pleasure to ride, not easy, but so much fun


----------



## amandaco2 (29 March 2013)

Oh I want a turbo cob!


----------



## millitiger (29 March 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Gosh how  big is Vinnie?!?! He looks like a giant! 

Click to expand...

He is a giant; just over 18hh now and still has some furnishing up to do.
Thankfully he is very light on his feet but I do sometimes wish he was 6 inches shorter!!!



Dottie said:



			Can't quote on phone, but, WOW Millitiger. Vinnie is an seriously impressive horse! Well done 

Click to expand...

Thank you  He is the apple of my eye and I will always have the rose tinted glasses firmly on when it comes to him 
I've had a lot of help with him as it feels like I have always driven Fiestas and then suddenly got a Ferrari and I struggle to ride him as he needs to be ridden but I wouldn't swap him for all of the tea in China!


----------



## dafthoss (29 March 2013)

Worried1 said:



			I see the cretins are out in full force! Thanks for pushing the button you muppet, maybe you'd like to identify yourself? What part of I have full permission is so hard to comprehend? 
Why do people want to ruin people's posts?
		
Click to expand...

+1!! 

Some lovely transformations, its a shame the button pushers are out in force


----------



## Kat (29 March 2013)

Love the vinnie transformation!  I have seen it before but it never ceases to amaze me that such an ugly duckling turned out to be such  a stunner. Millitiger you have a seriously good eye for a horse!


----------



## Girlracer (29 March 2013)

I love these threads! Some real transformations here!


----------



## Girlracer (29 March 2013)

Major as a 2yo -







3 yo -













And as a 5 yo after a long time in the field. (The day my friend dropped him off at mine)







About 2 months later 







6yo 


















7yo
















And finally rising 8 after most of 2012 off with KS











Just started jumping again...!!


----------



## siennamum (29 March 2013)

Rusty












sienna
[Content removed]
[Content removed]

Coco


----------



## pootleperkin (29 March 2013)

Baby Gully







As a yearling - ugly ducklings and all that!







as a 4 year old







A few weeks later with grass sickness...







a couple of years later







Backend of last year - starting our BD career...







A few weeks ago at Mistatiger's - getting fit now....







jumping a very scary jump...! Fine with show jumps, but didn't like arena eventing at all!







He was a horror to back and has had loads of health problems, what with the EGS, he had sweet itch (better now), sarcoids and a mystery lameness for a year, but I wouldn't swap him. These days, he is the easiest horse in the world and I love him to bits - he's pretty priceless to me


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (29 March 2013)

Ferdinase514 said:



			I've posted Chinky's before but it still makes me giggle....

2010






This is him in 2011







He looks even better now but i dont have any good recent shots of him.

FITZ

Before:

Just broken 4 year old







6 yr old doing Elem Open






Click to expand...


WOW!!


----------



## MrsMozart (30 March 2013)

Wow Tiga71  What a transformation, for the both of you! Very well done on sticking with him and getting to have, by the read of it, a lot of fun. I think you're my inspiration! 

Some brilliant pictures. I hope, if today goes okay (first time back on after breaking my wrist), then some point this year I'll be able to add to the list of excellent transformations


----------



## Amymay (30 March 2013)

Tiga71 - again, brilliant.


----------



## pootleperkin (30 March 2013)

Firewell - love the fact you look so happy on the photos and Ferdinase, your chestnut in particular - you would never have guessed he could look like the second photo!


----------



## Natz88 (30 March 2013)

My ex racer I used to own

This is when I got Maddie












& a few months later












Don't have any ridden ones. I still miss her she was such a fun ride


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (30 March 2013)

Adonnis on the day I bought him (almost 3)







5 months later







1 year later at his first show (almost 4)







And now - nearly 5 years on


----------



## nikicb (30 March 2013)

Some amazing transformations - I really enjoyed looking through them. 

Cam just after I bought him in May 2012 - he'd literally just had his 5th birthday.







And 5 months later in October where he'd levelled off somewhat!







I haven't got any recent pictures of him without a rug on, but he's just come back into work after a somewhat extended winter break, so I'm keen to get out and about with him again soon.


----------



## Megibo (30 March 2013)

Loving the transformations! 
Hoping I can get my welsh D mare to a decent level of schooling but we have a long way to go! 
JFTD I just love your highlands.


----------



## dieseldog (30 March 2013)

Clava said:



			Posted before  but... 
Hattie






Wow poor girl, did not recognise her as a haffy there 

Click to expand...


----------



## trendybraincell (30 March 2013)

sarahhelen1977 said:



			And now - nearly 5 years on











Click to expand...

Where have you been hiding this boy...he is scrummy!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (30 March 2013)

Aaaw! Thanks! I rather love him


----------



## trendybraincell (30 March 2013)

sarahhelen1977 said:



			Aaaw! Thanks! I rather love him 

Click to expand...

I can see why, how's he bred?


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (30 March 2013)

He's KWPN - Gribaldi x Mondriaan (by Balzflug)


----------



## Laura_Grey (30 March 2013)

What a great thread! Amazing transformations. I'd like to add mine, sorry for the huge number of pictures! 

First Celty; When I first got him







April last year







June 2012 after retiring







This winter...we are a working progress







Then GK; The day I got him, a month or so after his last run







Playing about in the first couple of weeks







Getting the hang of it







Strutting his stuff in the early days







Now


----------



## Horse* (31 March 2013)

Wow some of these are incrdible!

Admitidly this chap gained condition rather than topline but I still think it looks a different horse:






Sadly he was pts months after this photo was taken






Still a bit of an upside down horse but M

trying him






this winter


----------



## j1ffy (31 March 2013)

Wow, there are some amazing transformations and beautiful horses on here!  

Here's my PRE as a rising 5yo stallion in Spain:







And a year later as a gelding in the UK, after 12 months of broken work thanks to me being abroad for the winter.  This was his first ever stretchy-canter, 3 months after being back in work and focusing on working over his back and going forwards (he was so uphill that he would almost canter on the spot!):







And at a competition in the UK:







He's now back in Spain as he couldn't come to HK with me   My wonderful friends at Los Alamos Riding are looking after him for me.


----------



## clairebearnz (31 March 2013)

Sparky circa 2002/2003  me aged 12/13, Sparky aged somewhere between 15-25 (no teeth, no history)













Sparky in 2006













Sparky in 2013, having been retired since 2007. 







Tally's former reaction to XC (he did jump around clear, he just lost his mind totally)













And now













It only took three years and a head first crash into the road to convince him to behave properly.


----------



## Parkbridge dream (31 March 2013)

Heres mine he's been a lot of hard work the before photos were from may/june time. We still need a lot of work but were getting there


----------



## BroadfordQueen (31 March 2013)

Excellent thread and some real "wow"s!!! 
Laura_Grey, what a transformation with both of them!
I think most of you have seen mine but I will put them up again anyway 

My old pony, Lady. When we bought her (literally just walked off the trailer in first pic)











And Just before we sold her:

















Gizmo 3 years ago:
















And now:


----------



## Ilovefoals (31 March 2013)

George last May, not long turned 4 and the day after he arrived 



















A few months later...













Most recently after 3 months off over winter to grow 







Must get some more up to date ones.


----------



## libbyandblue (31 March 2013)

Some amazing transformations! 

Mine is a bit old, this is Frodo as a 3yr old in 2005, we used to own his sire, but he got put down so we hunted for some of his offspring! This is the day we went to see him, left in a field verging on laminitic:







Then a year later end of 2006, his first dressage outing with me:







He was always going to be a project, so got sold in 2007 so a lovely family:














He has since been sold again and is apparently doing amazingly and has almost completely greyed out, such a shame as he was a stunning colour!!


----------



## 3Beasties (1 April 2013)

Wow, some incredible transformations on here!

Mine isn't that great but this is Charlie my first horse, he's 18 now and I got him when he retired from racing at 8. He has taught me so much!

Before



















after






























I've still got loads to learn and am in desperate need of some lessons!!


----------



## 3Beasties (1 April 2013)

Another one from me.

This is my Section A Millie

Before

























After




































Sadly she is riderless at the moment so is back to looking fat, hairy and unfit!


----------

